
How Apps on Android Share Data with Facebook - dylan604
https://privacyinternational.org/report/2647/how-apps-android-share-data-facebook-report
======
dylan604
>Using the free and open source software tool called "mitmproxy", an
interactive HTTPS proxy,

How can anyone take something called "mitmproxy" as seriously as a non-harmful
thing to put trust in? That totally sounds like someone is having a laugh at
the whole thing.

